# Τεχνικοί σύμβουλοι, επόπτες ή... nation-builders;



## nickel (Oct 2, 2011)

Ρεπορτάζ του Παναγή Γαλιατσάτου στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή. Παρόμοια διαβάσαμε όλες αυτές τις ημέρες.

*Τι είδε ο κ. Ράιχενμπαχ στην Αθήνα 
*
Ο Χορστ Ράιχενμπαχ είναι ένας εύπιστος, αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος με καλές προθέσεις. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς το ότι στις συναντήσεις του με τους υπουργούς διαπίστωσε προθυμία για αλλαγές και μεταρρυθμιστικό ζήλο, όπως δήλωσε. Ούτε ένας αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος με τις καλύτερες προθέσεις όμως δεν μπορεί να κλείσει τα μάτια στο χάλι της δημόσιας διοίκησης. Το ελληνικό κράτος προκάλεσε στον κ. Ράιχενμπαχ απελπισία. 

Όχι ότι η Κομισιόν δεν τα ήξερε. Αλλιώς δεν θα έκρινε ότι η χώρα χρήζει τεχνικής βοηθείας και δεν θα έστελνε στην Αθήνα ειδική ομάδα δράσης με επικεφαλής έναν κορυφαίο τεχνοκράτη. Τα τελευταία χρόνια διάφοροι κοινοτικοί αξιωματούχοι που έρχονται στην Ελλάδα αναχωρούν τραβώντας τα μαλλιά τους. Πρόσφατα είχε καταπλεύσει μια ομάδα της Κομισιόν πάλι με αντικείμενο την απορρόφηση του ΕΣΠΑ. Η ομάδα αυτή έκρινε σκόπιμο να συναντήσει και τους 13 αιρετούς περιφερειάρχες που έχουν αναλάβει από τον Ιούλιο τη διαχείριση των προγραμμάτων. Στη σύσκεψη οι κοινοτικοί άκουσαν πολλά για το αρχαίο ελληνικό κάλλος και πνεύμα, κάποιος μάλιστα τους χάρισε και μια τριήρη. Συγκεκριμένες και ρεαλιστικές προτάσεις, όμως, που θα μπορούσαν να ενταχθούν στα κοινοτικά προγράμματα ήταν σε θέση να υποβάλει μόνο... ένας από αυτούς. 

Η ίδια ομάδα έκανε το λάθος να ρωτήσει διευθύντρια στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών πόση προστιθέμενη αξία παράγει η υπηρεσία της. «Τι είναι αυτό; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω» ήταν η απάντηση που εισέπραξε. Ανάλογες εμπειρίες είχαν και οι αξιωματούχοι της τρόικας. Ο κ. Ράιχενμπαχ ήρθε στην Ελλάδα προετοιμασμένος, όμως η πραγματικότητα ξεπέρασε τα κοινοτικά μπρίφινγκ. Το χάλι της ελληνικής δημόσιας διοίκησης έχει την απαράμιλλη ιδιότητα να επιδεινώνεται με τον χρόνο. 

Τι διαπίστωσαν ο κ. Ράιχενμπαχ και η ομάδα του, που τους έφερε στα όρια της απελπισίας; Ότι το ελληνικό κράτος δεν έχει ικανά στελέχη με βούληση να αλλάξουν τα κακώς κείμενα. Στη βελγική εφημερίδα Den Morgen είπαν ότι είδαν πολλούς υπαλλήλους στα υπουργεία, ακατάλληλους όμως. Διαπίστωσαν ότι από το υπαλληλικό σώμα λείπει εντελώς το Esprit de Corps. Και το χειρότερο; Είδαν με τα μάτια τους «ότι πολλοί από τους υπαλλήλους υπονομεύουν τις εντολές που δέχονται από τους πολιτικούς τους προϊστάμενους». 

Ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση έκαναν στην ομάδα Ράιχενμπαχ οι ανεπάρκειες και οι αδυναμίες που διαπίστωσαν στην υπηρεσία-κλειδί για τη δημοσιονομική επιτυχία της χώρας, δηλαδή στις εφορίες. Τους εντυπωσίασε πάνω απ’ όλα η μεγάλη διακριτική ευχέρεια που διαθέτουν οι εφοριακοί στην άσκηση των καθηκόντων τους. Κατά την ομάδα δράσης, το γεγονός ότι οι ίδιοι οι εφοριακοί είναι σε θέση να αποφασίζουν ποιος θα πληρώσει φόρους οδηγεί σε αυθαιρεσίες, πελατειακές σχέσεις και εν τέλει διευκολύνει και διογκώνει αυτό που υποτίθεται ότι είναι η αποστολή του σώματος να αντιμετωπίσει: τη φοροδιαφυγή. Ένα σύστημα αυτοματοποίησης του καταλογισμού των φόρων, που θα βελτίωνε αυτή την κατάσταση είναι ακόμα σε εμβρυακή μορφή. Όπως λειτουργεί όμως το σύστημα, συστηματικοί έλεγχοι δεν μπορούν να γίνουν. 

Για να μην αδικεί κανείς τους εφοριακούς, θα πρέπει να σημειώσει ότι η αντικειμενικοποίηση της επιβολής φόρων είναι κάτι που ζητούν και οι οργανώσεις τους. Η task force του κ. Ράιχενμπαχ μπορεί να βοηθήσει με τεχνογνωσία σε αυτό και ο ίδιος ο επικεφαλής δήλωσε αισιόδοξος ότι η Αθήνα μπορεί μέσα σε ένα χρόνο να αυξήσει τα φορολογικά της έσοδα. Ακόμα μεγαλύτερη πρόκληση ωστόσο είναι η διαχείριση των δημοσίων δαπανών, καθώς η ομάδα Ράιχενμπαχ διαπίστωσε ότι η ελληνική δημόσια διοίκηση έχει την τάση να αφήνει δαπάνες εκτός του προϋπολογισμού. 

Συλλογή φόρων, καταγραφή δαπανών, απορρόφηση κοινοτικών κονδυλίων. Δεν είναι οι μόνοι τομείς που η χώρα πάσχει. Το αναχρονιστικό και αργό δικαστικό σύστημα χρειάζεται εκ βάθρων αναδιοργάνωση. Αυτό είναι γνωστό στην Κομισιόν, στο ΔΝΤ, στο Βερολίνο. Το ανέδειξε πάλι και η τρόικα, η οποία επισκέφτηκε την Παρασκευή τα Δικαστήρια της Ευελπίδων. Κατά την Παγκόσμια Τράπεζα στην Ελλάδα χρειάζονται περίπου 819 εργάσιμες ημέρες και 39 διαδικασίες για την επίλυση μιας απλής αστικής υπόθεσης, όταν στις χώρες της Υποσαχάριας Αφρικής χρειάζονται 619 ημέρες. 

Πιθανότατα οι ξένοι, πάντως, να έχουν καλύτερη εικόνα για τα προβλήματά μας από εμάς. Το Spiegel χαρακτήρισε τον Ράιχενμπαχ και την ομάδα των τεχνοκρατών του Nation Builders. Έναν όρο που ακούγαμε για τεχνοκρατικές αποστολές στη Σιέρα Λεόνε, το Ιράκ, το Κόσοβο, τη Μολδαβία, ποτέ όμως για μια χώρα της Ε.Ε. 
​

Για το _nation-building_:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9711-nation-building-vs-state-building&p=118720#post118720


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το Spiegel χαρακτήρισε τον Ράιχενμπαχ και την ομάδα των τεχνοκρατών του Nation Builders. Έναν όρο που ακούγαμε για τεχνοκρατικές αποστολές στη Σιέρα Λεόνε, το Ιράκ, το Κόσοβο, τη Μολδαβία, ποτέ όμως για μια χώρα της Ε.Ε.


Σε αυτά τα τέσσερα παραδείγματα, η επιλογή του όρου nation-builder είναι ακριβής και πιθανόν κρύβει ευρύτερες προεκτάσεις. Κτγμ, τουλάχιστον. Κι αυτό επειδή πρόκειται για περιοχές όπου δεν κατοικεί μόνο μια εθνότητα.

Στην περίπτωσή μας, όμως, το έθνος είναι σχηματισμένο. Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι (σύγχρονο) λειτουργικό κράτος. Αλλά πού να τους πεις τους ανθρώπους εκσυγχρονιστές...


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2011)

Εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με το κλασικό λάθος των αγγλόφωνων που αποκαλούν nation ό,τι εμείς αποκαλούμε "κράτος".


----------



## Marinos (Oct 5, 2011)

> Η ίδια ομάδα έκανε το λάθος να ρωτήσει διευθύντρια στο υπουργείο Οικονομικών πόση προστιθέμενη αξία παράγει η υπηρεσία της. «Τι είναι αυτό; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω» ήταν η απάντηση που εισέπραξε.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ, αν και το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει με ποιοτική όμως και όχι ποσοτική έννοια («το προτεινόμενο πρόγραμμα θα παράγει προστιθέμενη αξία δημιουργώντας έναν πόλο έλξης νέων επιστημόνων» κλπ. κλπ., το μπλαμπλά που γράφουμε στις προτάσεις προγραμμάτων δηλαδή...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2011)

Μα αυτή *είναι* η προστιθέμενη αξία στο συγκεκριμένο. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε μετά, αφού έλξουμε τους νέους επιστήμονες...


----------

